

Clojure: from concurrency to parallelism - fogus
http://blip.tv/file/4645227

======
nickik
What a nice talk! Really intressting stuff. The Idea not creat a new datatype
and reuse the datatypes we allready have is great because you get to keep all
the features we have atm with the clojure datastructures.

Im not sure about this: If you would use pv... function all the time (where it
would be reasonably easy to implement on) then the overhead would basiclly go
away because all threads would have plent things to steal. (I mean the
initiall overhead would stay but it would break even really fast, so you would
not have that overhead for every function that is called that way). Help me
out if you know (or know at least more than I do).

Sidenode: The recordings was better than in the other videos so far specially
in the beginning. Did the second camara stream get lost in the end? Anyway
very lookable I'm so happy that we have recordings from conj.

------
fogus
Best. Slides. Ever.

